# How do you get Big Pics in your Posts?



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I upload them first to flickr.com and then embed the url of the pic using the picture icon. But I guess you can use any public pic site - I just don't know them. (When I came here and asked the same question as you now, the guy who answered mentioned flickr )


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

imgur, photobucket, flickr, I got one from Nikon after buying a dslr... there's a few more...


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Third Party to the rescue. I'm off to set up an account. 

Neni, thanks for the insight, now off you go to your next excellent adventure. Keep the amazing pics coming!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I just use tinypic as you don't need an account!!!!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I dont cause I dont care. lol


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Yes I usually use photobucket if I want to keep them private. Flickr is fun esp if you want to share them publicly because you can also link up with other Flickr friends you like and see all their photos too.
Once you upload to wherever get the link to the image url. It should say .jpeg or .gif or other at the end of the long http line.
Then copy that link. Simply add in "







after the last character in the line (if not already there).
You can swipe images from any where on the net using this method to post jokes or memes or what ever. 
Like this




Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

sorry for the double post. phone isn't my friend

so when I click on view image on google I can pull this up.

wrap the line that ends in .jpeg with the img before and after and I can share it here










The teacher here is you BTW


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Kind of already said, but after getting your images on photobucket, you will have several copy link options to post the photo in different formats.

I've had the best luck with the option. When you do this you don't have to add the photo thru the forum editor (like with the add picture button). You just directly paste the [img] link, it goes big.

[URL=http://s264.photobucket.com/user/Klinger22/media/IMG_1034.jpg.html][IMG]http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii169/Klinger22/IMG_1034.jpg[/URL]


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Kind of already said, but after getting your images on photobucket, you will have several copy link options to post the photo in different formats.
> 
> I've had the best luck with the option. When you do this you don't have to add the photo thru the forum editor (like with the add picture button). You just directly paste the [img] link, it goes big.
> 
> [URL=http://s264.photobucket.com/user/Klinger22/media/IMG_1034.jpg.html][IMG]http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii169/Klinger22/IMG_1034.jpg[/URL]


I dunno,…? Somethin' _MIGHTY_ fishy about that post SK!!! oke: :swordfight:  :rofl3:

>>>


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You can upload photos to the forum and just grab the thumbnail link and wrap them in IMG tags. You don't need to use flickr or a similar service. Though I do think that is the better way to go overall.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Tapatalk!!!
Get that app and upload straight from your phone.

My beautiful cat is just a bonus.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I did that once last week and made the mistake of uploading a mug of myself. OMG little did I know after I uploaded it through tapatalk it was GIANT on everyone's PC!!!!!!! *sorry for that*. I must have scared a few guys on here lol. Whooops! I have since resized it to a thumbnail...hummm thinking I should delete it instead....lol.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

snowangel99 said:


> I did that once last week and made the mistake of uploading a mug of myself. OMG little did I know after I uploaded it through tapatalk it was GIANT on everyone's PC!!!!!!! *sorry for that*. I must have scared a few guys on here lol. Whooops! I have since resized it to a thumbnail...hummm thinking I should delete it instead....lol.


Forum resizes the picture.
Unless you click, it doesn't show in original.


----------

